# wild mantis in my roses, and other shrubs



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Andrew (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't have MySpace, so I can't see the images.  To post an image, enter the direct URL and add [ img ] to the beginning and [ /img ] to the end, but leave out the spaces.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Andrew (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice pics! Definitely _Tenodera sinensis_.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool!  Did you find those or did you buy them?


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Cool!  Did you find those or did you buy them?


title...

lovely little nymphs you found there


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

Chinese mantids. They are soon to be adults. Where do you live? They are already adults around here.


----------



## Meiji (Aug 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> Chinese mantids. They are soon to be adults. Where do you live? They are already adults around here.


Here in Massachusetts we may be on a later schedule, but still my wild-caught Chinese male became an adult 2 days ago.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

Meiji said:


> Here in Massachusetts we may be on a later schedule, but still my wild-caught Chinese male became an adult 2 days ago.


Yeah that would explain why they are behind the ones here.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> Yeah that would explain why they are behind the ones here.


I'm in NC. these were taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

jason_mazzy said:


> I'm in NC. these were taken a few weeks ago.


Me too. Where about are you?


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> Me too. Where about are you?


hickory area. I have a couple acres outside of town.

what species do you have?

BTW my myspace is www.myspace.com?jason_mazzy


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2008)

jason_mazzy said:


> hickory area. I have a couple acres outside of town.what species do you have?
> 
> BTW my myspace is www.myspace.com?jason_mazzy


I am in Eastern NC. I dont' do myspace, little too old for that.


----------

